# intrax springs?



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

I just have a couple quick q's for everyone on the intrax lowering springs. I know I know i have been asking alot of questions about springs lately but i wanna make sure i get the right thing for my money. I seen on some sites that they lower the car 2 all the way around and others say 2 in front and 1.8 in back. Which one is correct?? Also hows the ride and any pics of them installed on a b13?? One last thing what is a good reliable cheap site i could purchase these springs from?

THANK YOU VERY MUCH

CORY


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2002)

I just installed intrax springs and kyb gr-2 struts. They ride great, the main reason I installed them was to stiffen up the chassis for better launching at the track. I managed a 1.85 so far with this setup.


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

I got the Intrax Super Sport springs on my 94..... they lower 2 in the front and 2.5 in the rear.... i love them .. i have them with KYB AGX's.. the ride is real good.. and they are a good stiff spring, good in corners... the only thing I wish is that the front was lowered a little more..... just a little less fender gap, but it still looks good.... check out my site for pictures...

http://phattyb13.nissanpower.com


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

Well thanks for all the info you have shared i work at discount tires and ask my boss if he could try to get these he ended up getting them for 148 and selling them to me for 150 plus tax. Ill post pics after the install. 

THANKS AGAIN


----------



## Subculture (Apr 30, 2002)

> I just installed intrax springs and kyb gr-2 struts.


Just so you know, Kyb GR-2 struts are meant to be factory replacements. Not "_performance_" struts.
The strut valving won't be able to keep up with the spring rate, so they won't last very long.

Also, Intrax springs lower our cars _too_ much. B13 Nissans don't have a lot of suspension travel, and dropping the car 2" will have the car practicly on the bumpstops.

Not the way to go, if you want your car to handle well.

Check out Mike Kojima's excellent suspension write up.


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

thanks for the info but i allready read all that stuff but i am not trying to autocross.


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

when you install them just remove the first notch off of the bump stop....

i drive the piss out of my car and have yet to hit the bump stops...

rides great...

piece of advice if you are goin to install yourself ...get an air compressor and impact wrench.....


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

TOOQIK said:


> *when you install them just remove the first notch off of the bump stop....
> 
> i drive the piss out of my car and have yet to hit the bump stops...
> 
> ...


Are the bolts really that stiff. My friend installed springs on his car last weekend and said his bolts to the strut were stuck like nothing. And about the bumb stop do i just take a knife and cut it in half or somthing like that??


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

yes for the bumpstops just cut off the first notch

yes they were stuck that hard and it speeds up the spring compressor.....oh yeah that helps out to have to is the spring compressor! lol


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks man for the information. Yeah my friend is going to be letting me borrow his spring compressors this weekend so i can put them in. After the install i will post pics for you to see. THANKS AGAIN


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

well i installed my springs friday night after work with a friend. The ride is better than i expected its stiffer which i expected not bouncy. Eaither way these springs are great and i recomend them. Ill get some pics posted as soon as i get around to taking some pictures. If any one else has these springs i would like to know if your front end was a little higher than your back end when you first installed the springs??


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

here are the pics of my lower tell me what you think.


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

the front fender well is rolled higher than the back...so the only way to get it to look lower than the back is either drop the back less..or drop the front more...they are just built that way..dumb as it may sound to us....ride looks good!


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

the springs were actually supposed to be 1.8R and 2.0F but doesnt look like it was enough. Damn uneven fender gap . Well i love my sentra and i cant complain.


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah I have the same problem with my intrax springs... i have even thought of cuttin a single coild off.. jsut to get it to look better.. but i have refrained form doin so... i wish there was a way we coudl fix this problem..


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah people at my work where telling me that i should cut a single coil off too. I was trying to figure a way yester to make the front lower there is none.  but i dont know that if i cut a coil off that itll screw up my ride. because it rides good now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

intrax springs suck. i have them im tossing them out, when ever i get my new springs in. i would advise some on not to buy them they are too low for are suspension travle. the only thing that has saved mine so far is that i have really smooth roads in my city but when i get in to bumpy stuff im hiting the bumb stops.


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

i think that my intrax springs work just fine not bouncy at all. Little stiffer and bumbier but thats what you expect from lowering springs. I like them alot so far.


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

i think that the much cheaper suspension techniques springs are a lot better performer and much better ride than the intrax. I would recommend those. I have had both and now i am moving to the springs that are on a group buy at the sr20de forums. i think those will be better than all the springs out there outside of coilovers. I have run koni, kyb gr2 and kyb AGX on a variety of springs. Save some money and go with susp. tech. springs. 

Brent Meints


----------



## Subculture (Apr 30, 2002)

Suspension Techniques springs are too soft for the B13 cars.

Intrax lowers the B13 too much for any kind of SERious handling.

Eibach Prokits are okay. Still a little soft.

For the street/track the best overall setup for the B13 cars would be KYB-AGX with Ground Control coil overs.

The problem with the B13 cars are that there isn't sufficient suspension travel. And most of the aftermarket springs are too soft and lower the cars too much.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

why not get gold lines? they cheaper than eibach and i had a whole team switch from Eibach and H&R to Gold Lines


----------

